
The Polygons of Another World: Atari ST - kinetik
https://www.fabiensanglard.net/another_world_polygons_atariST/index.html
======
invincing
Previous discussion about the series:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21937607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21937607)

Previous discussion regarding the Amiga implementation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21942591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21942591)

------
mmoez
I read the post with a lot of nostalgia!

Back in the late-80s when I was a kid, I was fascinated by both the ST and
Amiga. I bought several books about them and read everything I could find
about their internals in computer magazines.

Unfortunately, my knowledge remained theoretical as they were too expensive
for me. I had to invent tricks and find ways with the Z80 of my cheap home
computer to simulate the marvels that could run on these 68000 power-horses!

It was a great, yet tedious exercise. I owe a lot to the nights spent trying
to emulate some feature of the Amiga or the ST on my limited Z80 machine.

